# Impossible d'utiliser Boot Camp



## marion97460 (27 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de venir vous demander de l'aide car j'essai d'installer Windows sur mon iMac mais je n'y arrive pas...
Hier, j'avais pourtant réussi, j'avais eu accès à Windows mais n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer la configuration/mise en route et ce matin je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne trouve plus Windows quand j'allume mon Mac en maintenant les deux touches commandes enfoncées. J'ai donc tenté de réinstaller tout ça via Boot Camp comme hier et là impossible... Une erreur a du se glisser entre temps, voilà le message qui apparait : "*Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."*

J'ai donc fait ce qui est préconisé (SOS) mais aucune erreur n'est signalée, je bloque...

Je vous remercie par avance pour le temps que vous voudrez bien m'accorder. Je vous joints les infos concernant mon iMac et voila ce que j'obtiens lorsque je tapes diskutil list dans le terminal : 

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iPhonedeMarion:~ marionauvinet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         27.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         890.0 GB   disk1s2
                    (free space)                         110.0 GB   -

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +917.6 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  117.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 285.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                626.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk2s5s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk3
```


----------

